# What is clear soup?



## Newtothis

Hi guys,

I have a hospital appointment in March for an 'investigation'  Can anyone give me an example of a 'clear soup'; I have to have a liquid diet from 12midday the day before; appointment is 8.15am day after...

Bit worried about that aspect because I tend to feel dizzy/sick when I'm hungry although the prep-drink does have glucose..

Only good point is I can have jelly......


----------



## Vicsetter

Clear soup is basically consomme (see Wikipedia as usual: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soup), basically they don't have thickening ingredients.


----------



## Steff

I guess it could be something like noodle soup but you just strain the noodles out of it, not to sure to be honest but I guess as long as the liquid is see through when its inside a container or glass  it would be classed as clear..I guess it could mean  the stock only without all the meat and veg in it also an example could be consomme


----------



## ukjohn

Clear soups are made without a thickening agent, just flavoured water like oxo etc, an example is consomme.


John


----------



## Newtothis

Thanks guys; I'll have to go to Sainsburys and see what consomme soups they have..going to be a tough 20hrs without solids...


----------



## Vicsetter

Treat yourself to Baxters Luxury beef consomme (?1.70 from sainsburys).
or an oxo cube and boiling water or Bovril.  I quite like Miso soup, if you can find it (basically soy) but it does come with various bits in it, so whether that is a no-no I don;t know.


----------



## newbs

I've had this 'investigation' a few times, make sure you don't go anywhere once you've taken the sachets they give you!  

You can usually have a very light lunch i.e. a boiled egg and piece of toast on the day before the procedure, then only consomme soup, bovril (I found the chicken bovril nicer) or jelly after that.  I had a problem with hypos when I first had it done and was told that I could have lucozade as that is considered a clear liquid.  

Hope all goes ok for you.


----------



## Newtothis

newbs said:


> I've had this 'investigation' a few times, make sure you don't go anywhere once you've taken the sachets they give you!
> 
> You can usually have a very light lunch i.e. a boiled egg and piece of toast on the day before the procedure, then only consomme soup, bovril (I found the chicken bovril nicer) or jelly after that.  I had a problem with hypos when I first had it done and was told that I could have lucozade as that is considered a clear liquid.
> 
> Hope all goes ok for you.



Thank you - I am a little nervous  

I'm going to ensure I have an early breakfast and dinner the day before; just a little worried about feeling/sick giddy due to lack of solids but I'll have to eat plenty of jelly... Amanda xx


----------



## cherrypie

Amanda,
Have they given you Picolax to take beforehand in the sachets?


----------



## Newtothis

cherrypie said:


> Amanda,
> Have they given you Picolax to take beforehand in the sachets?



I have 2 large sachets (moviprep orange) - sachet A&B for 12midday and sachet A&B at 6pm.


----------



## cherrypie

Read this Amanda and you will see that you need to be near a toilet.  The instructions here may differ from yours but be assured that this is a laxative as your bowels have to be clean.
http://www.royalberkshire.nhs.uk/pdf/Moviprep_morning_jun09.pdf

I took Picolax prior to my colonoscopy and believe me, you need to be near a toilet at all times.


----------



## trophywench

You do need to be very close to a loo.  And if poss get hold of some Sudocreme or Zinc & Castor Oil cream to slap on your bottie after every loo visit, because however careful you are, it will be sore otherwise and that's not a good way to start this procedure - at least if it's the 'upwards' one? - not sure how they approach the 'downwards' one as have not had that one.

Anyway you are drugged up to the eyeballs - not exactly unconscious, but you couldn't give a stuff.  Or at least, I was.  Maybe they gave me a horse's dose by accident?  LOL


----------



## Copepod

When our lodger had a colonscopy last year, we arranged to leave the upstairs loo free for his use for the days when he was taking Picolax to clear our his lower intestine. When we needed to bath / shower, warned him so he could move closed to downstairs loo. Such precautions / arrangements really are necessary!


----------



## Ellie Jones

I remember my hubby's colonscopy, so does he

He says, the first sachet wasn't overly bad, but the second one he was very reluctant to remove himself from the toilet

He never had a sedative though wasn't even offered one..

But best of all they could tell him the results on the day..


----------

